# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  biketreffs in hamburg?!

## Lord Nikon

weiss jemand wo ich so nen paar biketreffs in HH finde wäre nett wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt.....

----------


## dirt-jumper

organisier halt selber eine session

----------


## Die Tante T.

Gehe mal auf www.schlickjumper.de ! Hier geht in anbetracht der Topographie doch ne ganze menge !

----------

